# Automotive Mechanics



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont know


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes get a hydrocarbon test performed or you can rent the test kit from Auto Zone or equivalent. Even a compression test is not 100% indicative of a blown head gasket. Finding the root cause of the problem is critical as you can hydrolock your engine and bend a rod if its a head gasket and it deteriorates to the point that excessive amounts of coolant enter the combustion chamber/cyl. good luck.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Ive learned the hard way of having a back yard mechanic do work. When they screw up they arent able to stand behind it. You eat the mistake and move on. (remember, they work for peanuts compared to a licensed, insured shop)
If this was a shop that has a reputation and business front, yea they should assume some kind of warranty (within a reasonable time frame)


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is an update fellas thanks for all the input and suggestions. 

We took the car back to Affordable Auto in Gaylord. This is the owner of the place we have been dealing with. 

She took the car back in and he said he would replace the Thermostat and she will have to pay for the labor and the thermostat. I called him to verify this and explained to him that this is bullcrap he performed all this expensive work that had nothing to do with the problem. Nothing has changed the car does the same thing the work performed was useless. He said the work was due and it may have caused the problem that we were experiencing, but obviously had nothing to do with fixing this issue. Now he wants to charge us again. He admitted that he understands my frustration, but he wont do anything about it. Not to mention right off the bat the guy was yelling and on the defense. I am emailing this guy a link to this thread, because he needs to understand that this is unacceptable. 

This is mind boggling to me. $650 spent to fix the problem, and nothing changed. The car still over heats and the heat does not work. He is claiming the thermostat we gave him is the issue. This tells me that the thermostat was the issue the entire time, but he saw vulnerability in a female and took advantage of the situation to perform more work on the car that was not needed to fix the problem at hand.

This guys in unbelievable. BEWARE AFFORTABLE AUTO IN GAYLORD MI. This guy is a crook.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Have her get paperwork filled out to file a claim. Cost is minimal. Get the paperwork and have both of you go to the auto repair place with a copy it so he know you are serious. Tell him first that you have the paperwork and will file a claim in 24 hours if he does not make the proper thermostat repair and refund your $650. If he refuses , it looks good in court when you give the guy a chance to make it right. Do not threaten , just state facts. 
Same in court. Facts with repair orders are best. If he refuses to fix it, have someone else replace the thermostat so you can document that his repairs were not necessary or just incorrect. 
You will win. Court referees and magistrates hate auto repair shops.


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

I replaced the thermostat last night, I had no choice. She needs her car. I spoke with Honda on the phone for a half hour today. The Tech told me it was the thermostat the entire time. Everything works properly now. He told me the guy did all that work with no intention of solving the issues that we brought the car to him for. I also noticed that Honda Thermostats have to go in a certain way. There is a nipple on one side and it needs to go in the 12 oclock position. It was in the 6 oclock position. This was probably causing the problem. I could puke. This guy is unbelievable. A true thief. 

We are going to file papers and persent them to him with the option of refunding our money, if he doesn't comply than we will move forward. I really don't see any other option.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Did you take pictures of the improperly installed thermostat? 
It pays to document.


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

No, but I am going to return the thermostat to Honda where it was purchased. The Honda Tech said to send it back to them, they will verify if it was defective. If it isn't which I no it isn't, this will be my defense.


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

And yet another update. The real diagnoses to the problem . The head is warped and un reparable, the head has to be replaced, $1200 to fix the car. These funds would have been a little easier to come by with the wasted $650.00 I spent at Affordable Auto Repair in Gaylord Michigan. Once again to reiterate this guy doesnt know s&^t. Misdiagnosed the issue even after a suggestion by us. He performed the wrong repairs thinking it was something simple like the Thermostat when it was clearly a head or head gasket issue. He would not admit this or refund or solve the issue. 

BEWARE AFORDABLE AUTO REPAIR, GAYLORD MICHIGAN.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

A bell ringer and I diagnosed it correctly again. Sorry to toot my own horn but something overheated enough to warp the head. It started with a head gasket and led to the head.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

double trouble said:


> A bell ringer and I diagnosed it correctly again. Sorry to toot my own horn but something overheated enough to warp the head. It started with a head gasket and led to the head.


Not to brag but I called headgasket first.  
I hope everything works out for you.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

bylawhunter said:


> And yet another update. The real diagnoses to the problem . The head is warped and un reparable, the head has to be replaced, $1200 to fix the car. These funds would have been a little easier to come by with the wasted $650.00 I spent at Affordable Auto Repair in Gaylord Michigan. Once again to reiterate this guy doesnt know s&^t. Misdiagnosed the issue even after a suggestion by us. He performed the wrong repairs thinking it was something simple like the Thermostat when it was clearly a head or head gasket issue. He would not admit this or refund or solve the issue.
> 
> BEWARE AFORDABLE AUTO REPAIR, GAYLORD MICHIGAN.


Just came across your thread today. As a certified master auto mechanic myself. The first thing I would have done would be a hydrocarbon test on the coolant system to confirm or rule out a head/gasket problem. Then pressure test cooling system to check for leaks. Verify any signs of coolant in the oil or Trans fluid and under oil fill cap. Can rule out a bad t-stat with a melt stick and verify a plugged heater core by verifying core feed and return hoses are hot witch indicates good coolant flow. If that shop would have done the same your problem would have been found.
Sorry to hear about your bad experience, but keep in mind that not all mechanics are bad!


----------



## nashtrash69 (Jan 24, 2007)

850XP said:


> Just came across your thread today. As a certified master auto mechanic myself. The first thing I would have done would be a hydrocarbon test on the coolant system to confirm or rule out a head/gasket problem. Then pressure test cooling system to check for leaks. Verify any signs of coolant in the oil or Trans fluid and under oil fill cap. Can rule out a bad t-stat with a melt stick and verify a plugged heater core by verifying core feed and return hoses are hot witch indicates good coolant flow. If that shop would have done the same your problem would have been found.
> Sorry to hear about your bad experience, but keep in mind that not all mechanics are bad!


Being a retired auto tech and in the business for 30 plus years .This would have been the correct way of diagnose the problem.Glad you got your problem figured out.Like the above poster said not all mechanics are bad and take advantage of women.


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry guys if my thread made it look like all mechanics are bad. I did not mean to imply that. I used to go to another guy but he retired. He was great, he would offer you options to save money or tell me I could do it myself. Thanks for the replies fellas.


----------

